# puppy has so much energy



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

Our puppy, Molly,always has so much energy.

We take her on walks round the park but she always has so much exess energy 

afterwards. She is half working cocker so she is very lively but we can't take 

her for walks round the park 5 times a day.We don't know why as we have 

never had a cockapoo before. 

Pleasze give advice.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how long is each walk, is she alwoed off lead, do you play fetch, do you have a garden, do you do any trick training in the house to exersize her mind. 


what food is she on some foods make dogs hyper.


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

we take her for two walks a day,1hr each.We let her off lead and throw a toy for her in the park.We play lots of games with molly,mentally and physicly stimulating her.Her food does not make her hyper but maybe it is because shed is half working cocker.her paents were quite lliively too.The only thing is,sshe hasn't eever been like this before.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how old is she, 

even some of the realy popular brands can make dogs act up, is she still on puppy food, maybe you could mover her on to the adult. 

is it posible to add a half hour onto each walk. 


what is it she is doing in the house to burn off energy that is winding you up. .


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you tried giving her chews at home or bones to keep her occupied?
We give Boycie a bone after a walk if we are out in the eve as it 
Keeps him awake and occupied and we then know he ll sleep while we are away! 
Keep to a routine sometimes helps! 
Good luck
Marzy


----------



## cockawho (Jan 18, 2011)

Pepper is completely hyper as well ... bags of energy ... I take him for a walk in the morning 30 mins, major fetch and retrieve workout, he will run 2 or 3 miles minimum,.... then my neighbours take him for a 3 mile walk early afternoon ... then he gets another fetch and retrieve workout from me in the evening ... then maybe a little trip to the pub late on ;-)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Know how you feel. Dylan is working cocker too. I've lengthened his morning walk to an hour off lead and take him for a frantic half hour in the afternoon with the ball launcher. Would highly recommend one of those - half hour and Dylan's shattered! I also give him a bone to occupy him if he's restless at home. Then he has to learn not to bother me as I work at home and am often busy. I agree with Kendal about the food - I think it's the brands high in carbs that can cause hyper. Some behaviour trainers recommend a barf diet for behaviour problems - that's where I first heard of it.


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

kendal said:


> how old is she,
> 
> even some of the realy popular brands can make dogs act up, is she still on puppy food, maybe you could mover her on to the adult.
> 
> ...


She is 5 months old.She is on royal canin puppy food at the moment.
She is bouncing off the furniture, but after about half an hour of doing that she calms a bit.We dont know why she is mad in the first place.
It is a good idea adding half an hour to walks.
Thanks.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi my wispa is half working cocker but she isnt to bad in the house now she is 16 months old, she gets on hour off lead every morning and on that walk she is with about 4 or 5 other dogs so she runs herself into the ground! lol then a half hour walk in the evening, and then a good night sleep is had by everyone. good luck it does get easier.


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

thanx for all the ideas.


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

my bff has a hamster


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,

We know how you feel! We have a half working cocker from Jukee Doodles,
and she is crazy but adorable. You'll get used to it!  We only take her on one long walk a day (she is 18 months now) but we do try and throw the ball for her at other times to tire her out. She never really seems to have had enough though and could keep going forever. But once inside, she does flop and sleep or rest while we do other things. It is just the nature of the breed. Good luck!

Lilly's Mum


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Amanda, we had a working cocker and she was absolutely potty. We could never wear her out. They have so much energy that alot of breeders think they should only really go to 'working homes' i.e farms, working as a gun dog, etc, so this is probably why you have a pup with bags of energy. Don't despair, you can wear them out. Agree with Dylansmum, and after the off lead walks if you can give a good raw bone, to tire her out, it should work. She probably needs to chew for at least half an hour. Good luck (at least you will get very fit!) and it will decrease a bit as she gets older.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsys mum was a working cocker but Gypsys will sleep four ours, iffact all my girls will sleep for houres if we arent doing anything, they will move from room to room and lie down. i think as my lot just learned not to exspect attenttion 24/7. 


is it posible to have even one of the small fabric crates in your office room so you can keep her confined in the office without her chewing things she shouldnt, atleast till you can trust her full time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Puppies and energy kind of go together 

The working background may have something to do with it too, but don't worry too much, long walks, training time, play time but also quiet time is what you need to try to get into the habit of..... 

I was sooo soft with Oakley to start with .. but soon realised he needed some direction, don't get me wrong I am still a walk over, but he does know what is expected and generally has play time, walk time, rest time and it works for us...

All puppies are different and like kids they do go through stages ..... sometimes you will think the problem will never stop ... then you post a tread on here, gets loads of support .. oh and then that phase/ problem just stops ha ha ha .... go with it and please try not to worry about anything.. we are all here to help you ... if we can ....


----------

